# Vineyard and Wine Making



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I am looking at a property that has an established vineyard and wine making equipment.
Since I have no idea how to look after vines and make wine, I understand that there is a practice of locals tending the vines, picking and making the wine in exchange for a share of the drinkables.
Does anyone have any experience of this? Is the equipment something that would be useful for this way of doing things? How does one find anyone to do this?
Any comments very welcome!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We have vines on every fence and terrace and my neighbour asked if she could take the grapes in return for wine......... I told her that if she tended the vines she could take the grapes forever more. 

That lasted 2 years and she hasn't been back for the last 3 years so as I have no interest in making it myself and can't find anyone else willing to do it, I now 'tend my vines' with a strimmer, let my ducks eat what grapes they want and I buy my own local wine for €5 per 5 litres.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thanks TM.....I foresee a redevelopment of the wine vat area!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's several things you can do with any old barrels etc you might have hidden away & it's always worth checking out what you have there....... I found about 40 litres of Aquardente in mine & if you have the brick/rendered wine treading pits etc you can always use them for other purposes...... mine have been used for everything from straw storage to outboard motor testing tanks.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

My sister and brother in law bought a property with excellent vines and all the equipment. Bob was really enthusiastic and the previous owner came back to help picking and showing him what to do. After weeks and weeks of daily stirring a huge vat it was ready for bottling. Then we sat down to enjoy the fruits of his labour and, sad to say, it really was mediocre at best. They managed to get rid of a lot of it by giving it the local festas. The following year some neighbours came and gave him a very good price for all the equipment. When good wine is available so cheaply don't even bother considering it. It's truly not worth the effort. As TM says, try letting the neighbours pick the grapes and hope for a few bottles back in exchange.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

My father used to brew wine from rosehips and apples and I know not what else. It was (to me!) undrinkable. I know the amount of effort that goes into even a small operation, so I wasn't even pondering doing it myself. Far too much effort, even though I love cooking!
I was really wondering if the locals would want to use the equipment to make all their wine (including from 'my' grapes) as I don't know how rare it is to have presses and things available.
Thanks for the thoughts, both of you....I have much to think on.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say that the majority of houses in my area at least have their own vines & wine making kit in the adega........ Mine even had something like 600 (mostly) empty wine bottles in racks all ready to be steralised & filled. 

So if anyone wants some FREE empty wine bottles you know where to come! lol

Oh & many houses also have their own stills to make Aguardente from what's left after the wine is made as well......... I gave mine away to a neighbour.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Ah, I didn't realise that PT was full of homebrew and moonshine equipment! That solves that, then. If I go forward with that house there'll be a massive clear out!
Thanks once again.


----------

